# weight gain



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I put on a lot of weight and my wife is not attracted to me anymore. I am sitting at 240 right now. However I am working full time, doing side work, finishing up college, and taking care of the kids. I get home and I just want to relax. I enjoy bike riding but I have to use my wife's bike and it is too small for me and long rides become painful because I can't get a comfortable position on the bike. Anyway that's just rambling. Since our daughter was born it is like pulling teeth to get her to do anything. We work opposite schedules she works nights me days. So on the days she is off she goes and gets in the bed and passes out. She rarely makes any time for me. I just feel like a roommate right now. I am so stressed out with this school.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

badbane said:


> I put on a lot of weight and my wife is not attracted to me anymore. I am sitting at 240 right now. However I am working full time, doing side work, finishing up college, and taking care of the kids. I get home and I just want to relax. I enjoy bike riding but I have to use my wife's bike and it is too small for me and long rides become painful because I can't get a comfortable position on the bike. Anyway that's just rambling. Since our daughter was born it is like pulling teeth to get her to do anything. We work opposite schedules she works nights me days. So on the days she is off she goes and gets in the bed and passes out. She rarely makes any time for me. I just feel like a roommate right now. I am so stressed out with this school.


Read my thread, bad. You're on the same road I was on, though I was further down. You can do anything you *want* to do.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's all about changing your lifestyle. I find great relaxation in running, and I certainly could not and would not have said that 3 years ago.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Its all about what you eat and how much you eat.

Eat a small snack meal every 3 hours all day long. These are small., mini meals so you shouldn't be full and always a little hungry.

Or if you want more results, try intermittent fasting. You don't eat anything for 16 hours, only drink as lot of water and eat all your calories in the 8 hour window. Remember to eat clean, no sugars, no dairy, try not to have red meats and no wheat/gluten. The weight will come off fast and since you are fasting for 16 hours, your body will consume its fat stores but not muscle.


----------

